# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Mời các bác trả giá cho 2 em động cơ Alpha Step và Brussless DC Motor của Vexta

## kn94

Như tiêu đề bài đăng các bác nhé, hiện tại em đang có 2 con động cơ 1 là Alpha Step ASM66AC và 1 là cặp Brussless DC motor. Hàng vẫn còn đẹp như hình nhé các bác, vừa bóc máy ra thôi ạ! Các bác mua được với giá bn thì cứ trả, 2 bên đồng thuận em sẽ bán lại cho các bác do em cũng không chuyên mảng này, có thì bán thôi ạ.
Liên hệ: Quang-Hai Bà Trưng -HN, Điện thoại: 01694306062
*1. Động cơ Alpha Step ASM66AC-T10 của VEXTA*


*2. Động cơ Brussless DC Motor của VEXTA, em bán cả cặp không xé lẻ nhé các bác!*

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mã 2 : 101k về nghiên cứu với driver có sẵn

----------

